

Ask HN: Why has Bitcoin's price been in a slow decline over the past few months? - WoodenChair

Over the past 3 months, it has declined from ~$600&#x2F;coin to ~$455&#x2F;coin<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coinbase.com&#x2F;charts
======
yen223
It was massively overhyped at the end of the previous year. Prices are
steadily converging to its 'true', unhyped price.

